# Woodworking Vise....advantages over a bench vise?



## Goldglv (Jun 24, 2009)

Hey guys, I wanted to see if I could get your opinions on which type of vise to purchase. I primarily work with wood so I initially wanted to purchase a woodworking vise.

But I also need a vise to occasionally cut some angle iron, metal laundry room shelving and possibly some other non wood related items. Can I still use a woodworking vise to do this?

Wanted to know, besides using bench dogs, what are the advantages of a woodworking vise as opposed to a swivel type bench vise that would sit on top of the bench?


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

Goldglv said:


> Hey guys, I wanted to see if I could get your opinions on which type of vise to purchase. I primarily work with wood so I initially wanted to purchase a woodworking vise.
> 
> But I also need a vise to occasionally cut some angle iron, metal laundry room shelving and possibly some other non wood related items. Can I still use a woodworking vise to do this?
> 
> Wanted to know, besides using bench dogs, what are the advantages of a woodworking vise as opposed to a swivel type bench vise that would sit on top of the bench?


 My bench vise is mounted on a board with a cleat on the bottom. When I need it I clamp it into my woodworking vise.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Well, for one thing the fact that the woodworking vise doesn't sit on top of the bench is a big plus. It's always ready to use but never in the way.

If you position it at the edge of the bench, you can use it to cut off most anything.

I use mine for all kinds of stuff, although I DO occasionally use a small bench-top for smaller work, esp when a cut is needed right next to the vise, but that's because mine is positioned about 6" off from the edge of the bench.


----------



## Masterofnone (Aug 24, 2010)

All I use is a bench vice because thats all I have at my disposal. It works fine as long as I sandwich my piece with scrap wood.

I have used a woodworking vice and would prefer that. You can drill holes parallel to the vice in your bench top and slide cleats in those, then you can clamp virtually any length of board for sanding, glueing, whatever. 

Why not just buy both! :thumbsup:


----------



## Goldglv (Jun 24, 2009)

So woodworking vise it is? Anyone else care to share why they prefer one over the other?


----------



## jlhaslip (Jan 16, 2010)

because some really nice client of mine gave a woodworking vise to me... :laughing:


----------



## fromthehills (Aug 21, 2010)

I have both. My main vice is woodworking, but I do take an occasional nip of metal working.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Same here*

I do a fair amount of metal work, so when I want to bang on something, weld something, bend something or just hang on to something I use one of my metal vises. For wood working I use my quick adjust Craftsman from 25 years ago or any combination of clamps I can figure out. I sometimes use the wood vise as a clamp for glue ups. The best advice I can give is to have a heavy, unmovable bench which ever you chose. (both?) I need 2 car jacks to move mine!  bill


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Each has a personality of it's own. It's nice to have both. I don't abuse my woodworking vises. I made magnetic wood jaws for my bench vise when needed. Some times I wish my bench vise had a quick release.












 





.
.


----------

